# JD 870 shuts off



## mwaine (Jan 22, 2010)

Have an '89-'90 JD 870 that runs fine for 45 minutes to an hour but then seems to throttle down and finally shut off. Will start again after setting for 30 minutes or so but will only run briefly. Have replaced both fuel filters but don't know where to go from here. Can someone point me as to what to troubleshoot next?

Thanks,

Waine


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked the fuel cap to ensure the vent hold is open?


----------



## mwaine (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope but that's a easy check. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

When the tractor engine stalls out, have you check to see if you are actually getting fuel up to the fuel filter and injector pump?


----------



## mwaine (Jan 22, 2010)

Not sure how to check that. Gonna order a service manual. I'm sure it'll come in handy. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wondered if you figured it out yet?


----------



## mwaine (Jan 22, 2010)

No. I'm in Virginia and we've been inundated with more than our share of winter weather the last couple weeks. Will have to wait 'til the "dust" (snow & ice) settles.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

According to the weather channel you got more snow than we did and I'm in northern Indiana. The big band of snow seems to have passed south of us.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *According to the weather channel you got more snow than we did and I'm in northern Indiana. The big band of snow seems to have passed south of us. *


 Andy...You almost sound bummed!:furious: Just itching to move more snow aren't you?


----------



## Hairy Hauler (Mar 3, 2009)

With cold weather the fuel may gel in the filters. Sounds like you have covered the basics, try some sort of diesel treatment for preventing gelling of the fuel. Up here in Canada we have winter diesel that prevents this, the engine sucks it up a lot faster but it runs! You might have summer fuel in your tank which solidifies sooner as temperatures drop, causing a plug in the filter, causing the engine not to get fuel.


----------



## mwaine (Jan 22, 2010)

Did buy some fuel treatment. Haven't added as yet but did drain the fuel tank yesterday and found a fair amount of debris in the hose between the tank and first filter. Going to check the rest of the lines this weekend hopefully. Thanks for all the responses and recommendations.


----------

